# Worlds largest model airport.....



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Here is a link to another addition to a tourist attraction in Hamburg, Germany.

It is an amazing place filled with scale models of cities, railroads, and the latest addition is an airport.

I just wish Canada would embark on a project such as this, not only to attract tourism, but to give Canadians something we could all take pride in, take our kids to see, and to show the world our technical expertise.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...Business+(The+Globe+and+Mail+-+Business+News)


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

sags said:


> I just wish Canada would embark on a project such as this, not only to attract tourism, but to give Canadians something we could all take pride in, take our kids to see, and to show the world our technical expertise.


What's the point?
The govt. will get blamed for over-spending on show off, just like the G8 summit.
G8/G20 was a good opportunity for Canada to showcase our modern cities, tolerant society, sound economy, friendly people, etc.
Instead, we had crazy ultra left wingers with nothing better to do, causing carnage and ruining the whole thing.
And then the govt. gets blamed for wasting public money.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

True, but the summits are a one time affair, not much is ever accomplished, and then they blow out of town.

A project like this would be a magnet for tourists, as it is in Hamburg, Germany. The Germans are putting their technical expertise on display. Not only for the tourists that come, but for all the video on the internet that displays the various layouts. It really is an incredible display.

The cost is paltry compared to some other ways we spend taxpayer money, and the payoffs would go on as long as the project kept expanding.

What if it did cost 20 or 30 million over 20 years........rounding errors.

I don't know.........but Canada seems lifeless these days. No big plans for the future.....no national enterprise......just plodding along.........


----------

